# Prime Filet!!!!!!



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Man-0-Man I am stuffed but shooooooooo was good.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn.....it......man. A fine piece of beast like that and you over cooked it by 2 minutes. J/K'ing. looks wonderful, hell of a lot better than the warmed up pulled pig I had last night.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

You didn’t eat much of it?.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Only thing left was the paper plate. lol


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Eating prime fillet on a paper plate should be a criminal act.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

What the heck is the stuff with "mayo" on it??? Taters? Taters and mayo, steak on fine china.....hahaha


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHA Sour cream on a spud silly.


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Boat-Dude said:


> Man-0-Man I am stuffed but shooooooooo was good.
> View attachment 1069771


Man that’s a good looking meal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

No fluff or green stuff, just meat and taters! Yummm. Could use a dozen shrimps for a side dish. 😯


----------

